# Genetically Gifted "Broad Shoulder, Long Collarbone, Wideframe"



## MesoPeaks (Feb 16, 2007)

There are days of my life that other people compliment about my structure, i don't even touch weight, but i was bless with a wideframe compare to other guys taller than me by 7 inches. Other notice that i have a huge back, many said that im a mesomoprh due to the predominance of the bone structure..I think this is the ideal structure for bodybuilding.

its a widely believed myth that "body type" is about flesh rather than bone, so in the popular misbelief: skinny = ecto, muscular = meso, fat = endo, but body type is really mostly about bone structure, and all 3 types can be skinny, muscular or fat.

Here is the pics
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r304/mr_shredded/pics.jpg


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2007)

MesoPeaks welcome to IM! 

are you planning on lifting weights, or just showing us pics of yourself?


----------



## MesoPeaks (Feb 16, 2007)

Prince said:


> MesoPeaks welcome to IM!
> 
> are you planning on lifting weights, or just showing us pics of yourself?



Yes i have a plan...That's my main goal for now


----------



## Quinc (Feb 17, 2007)

i was expecting to see Reeves in those pics.. what a disapointment..  

welcome to the forum! now put some meat on those bones!


----------



## Mystik (Feb 17, 2007)

hey that looks like me, I must be gifted!!! Thank you dear lord.  Oh wait on second thought.


----------



## MesoPeaks (Feb 17, 2007)

Quinc said:


> i was expecting to see Reeves in those pics.. what a disapointment..
> 
> welcome to the forum! now put some meat on those bones!



You mean Christopher Reeves the Superman? ...thanks for the comments
Hope to feel home here in Iron Forum..


----------



## Quinc (Feb 18, 2007)

steve reeves, bodybuilder with the best bone structure ever.  

this is him in his late teens early twenties?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2007)

That guy was so the man.


----------



## MesoPeaks (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys...I appreciate it


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Prince said:


> MesoPeaks welcome to IM!
> 
> are you planning on lifting weights, or just showing us pics of yourself?






Welcome aboard MesoPeaks.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 20, 2007)

_Welcome to IM _


----------

